# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Προβλημα αλκοολισμου με τον ανδρα μου

## Sylvia33

Καλησπερα σας! Εχω ενα θεμα.με τον ανδρα μου.Το προβλημα ειναι το ποτο.Ειναι καλος,εργατικος πολυ κτλ αλλα οταν πινει αλλαζει.Κανει αλλοκοτα πραγματα και για εμενα επικινδυνα.Παλια επινε,αλλα.σε λογικο πλαισιο,οταν ειμαστε εξω κτλ.Τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο.Απλα 2 φορες τα ειχε βγαλει&δεν εδωσα σημασια μιας και ηταν κουρασμενος...Λιγο πριν ερθουμε στο εξωτερικο,ομως,αλλαξε,και αρχισε να πινει πολυ.Ειδιαιτερα στην δουλεια του στην Ελλαδα,οι συνεργατες του επιναν πολυ&στο τελος εβγαιναν ολοι μαζι.Οποτε καταλαβαινετε...Εδω αν δεν κατεβαζε μισο καφασι μπυρες(11/12) δεν ησυχαζε...Τοτε αρχιζα να του φωναζω&να τον απειλω οτι θα τον αφησω...Αλλα δυστυχως δεν επιασε.Τον μαλωνα συνεχεια.Του ελεγα οτι δεν μου αρεσει αυτο,ουτε η ζωη μου ετσι.Ματαια.Αρχιζε να τα βγαζει επειτα απο τοσες μπυρες.Ξαφνικα ηθελε να πηγαινει βολτα με η χωρις αυτοκινητο εξω,4 ωρα την νυχτα κτλ.Τσακονωμασταν.Του επερνα τα κλειδια βεβαια.Γινοταν του κουτρουλη ο γαμος.Την επομενη ηταν πουλακι.Εδω και 1.5 χρονο το ειχε κοψει καθως ο γιατρος του ειπε οτι ηταν στο οριο.Πλεον πινει μπυρες χωρις αλκοολ.Αλλα δυστυχως στην δουλεια του εδω,οι περισσοτεροι πινουν σαν νεροφιδες&σιγα σιγα ξαναρχισε που και που.Μονο που τωρα γινεται απροβλεπτος.Σημερα,τα νευρα μου,ηταν πολλα.Τον απειλησα οτι αυτη την φορα θα φυγω&οτι τα χαλασε ολα.Τον λυπαμαι αλλα νιωθω οτι χανω τον ευατο μου.Δεν παραδεχεται οτι εχει προβλημα.Μοναχα λεει οτι αφου δεν ειμαι βιαιος,γιατι με μαλωνεις..Καθε φορα που ειμαστε εξω,αγχονομαι&φοβαμαι μην παρεκτραπει.Νιωθω τοσο πιεσμενη.Συγγνωμη για το μεγαλο μηνυμα.

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλησπερα σας! Εχω ενα θεμα.με τον ανδρα μου.Το προβλημα ειναι το ποτο.Ειναι καλος,εργατικος πολυ κτλ αλλα οταν πινει αλλαζει.Κανει αλλοκοτα πραγματα και για εμενα επικινδυνα.Παλια επινε,αλλα.σε λογικο πλαισιο,οταν ειμαστε εξω κτλ.Τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο.Απλα 2 φορες τα ειχε βγαλει&δεν εδωσα σημασια μιας και ηταν κουρασμενος...Λιγο πριν ερθουμε στο εξωτερικο,ομως,αλλαξε,και αρχισε να πινει πολυ.Ειδιαιτερα στην δουλεια του στην Ελλαδα,οι συνεργατες του επιναν πολυ&στο τελος εβγαιναν ολοι μαζι.Οποτε καταλαβαινετε...Εδω αν δεν κατεβαζε μισο καφασι μπυρες(11/12) δεν ησυχαζε...Τοτε αρχιζα να του φωναζω&να τον απειλω οτι θα τον αφησω...Αλλα δυστυχως δεν επιασε.Τον μαλωνα συνεχεια.Του ελεγα οτι δεν μου αρεσει αυτο,ουτε η ζωη μου ετσι.Ματαια.Αρχιζε να τα βγαζει επειτα απο τοσες μπυρες.Ξαφνικα ηθελε να πηγαινει βολτα με η χωρις αυτοκινητο εξω,4 ωρα την νυχτα κτλ.Τσακονωμασταν.Του επερνα τα κλειδια βεβαια.Γινοταν του κουτρουλη ο γαμος.Την επομενη ηταν πουλακι.Εδω και 1.5 χρονο το ειχε κοψει καθως ο γιατρος του ειπε οτι ηταν στο οριο.Πλεον πινει μπυρες χωρις αλκοολ.Αλλα δυστυχως στην δουλεια του εδω,οι περισσοτεροι πινουν σαν νεροφιδες&σιγα σιγα ξαναρχισε που και που.Μονο που τωρα γινεται απροβλεπτος.Σημερα,τα νευρα μου,ηταν πολλα.Τον απειλησα οτι αυτη την φορα θα φυγω&οτι τα χαλασε ολα.Τον λυπαμαι αλλα νιωθω οτι χανω τον ευατο μου.Δεν παραδεχεται οτι εχει προβλημα.Μοναχα λεει οτι αφου δεν ειμαι βιαιος,γιατι με μαλωνεις..Καθε φορα που ειμαστε εξω,αγχονομαι&φοβαμαι μην παρεκτραπει.Νιωθω τοσο πιεσμενη.Συγγνωμη για το μεγαλο μηνυμα.


Καλησπέρα..το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη..αλλά από προσωπικής εμπειρίας τα εξαρτημένα άτομα δεν μπορούν να απεξαρτηθούν στης πιο πολλές των περιπτώσεων...οι γιατροί είχαν πει στον πατέρα μου ότι αν πιει έστω και μια σταγόνα ούτε το ασθενοφόρο δεν θα προλάβει αν τον μαζέψει...ο θάνατος θα είναι ακαριαίος...και ο πατέρας μου απάντησε...αν είναι να πεθάνω ας είναι τουλάχιστον απτό αλκοόλ..και μην ξεχάσετε να με θαψετε με ένα μπουκάλι ούζο....
Άντε βγάλε άκρη... υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι περιπτώσεις που κατάφεραν και απεξαρτηθηκαν αλλά είναι πολύ ελάχιστες...οι ξαδέρφη του κολλητού μου παντρεύτηκε έναν ΠΡΩΗΝ αλκοολικό...είχε απεξαρτηθη...μετά από ένα χρόνο γάμου ξανά κύλησε...χώρισαν κατά βρήκαν δύο φορές...στο τέλος αυτή του είπε διάλεξε η εμένα η το ποτό ..και αυτός απάντησε το ποτό και χώρισαν για τρίτη και οριστική φορά...
Εδώ να σε πω ότι ήταν ένας τεράστιος έρωτας που κράτησε πολλά χρόνια...διότι γνωρίζω και τους δύο...αλλά το αλκοόλ πολλές φορές γίνεται αιτία διαζυγίου.γενικοτερα οι αλκοολικοί και πάσης φύσης εξαρτημένοι πρέπει πρώτα οι ίδιοι να θέλουν να απεξαρτηθούν..αν δεν θέλουν οι ίδιοι δεν γίνεται τίποτα.
Από κει και πέρα τι να σου πω...περίμενε και της απαντήσεις των άλλων μελών μήπως μπορούν να βοηθήσουν παραπάνω...

----------


## Macgyver

Αμα δεν παραδεχτει οτι εχει προβλημα , δεν προκειται να το ξεπερασει , απο πριοσωπικη πειρα αυτο , το παρεδεχθην , και εληξε , αλλα δεν ακουγα κανεναν ......

----------


## Sylvia33

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις! Ειλικρινα τον λυπαμαι&σφιγγεται η ψυχη μου οταν το βλεπω να μην περπαταει ισια,η να σταθει,τα ματια του ειναι "φευγατα"...Το "περιεργο" ειναι οτι δεν πινει καθε μερα,αρα μπορει να κρατηθει,υποθετω!Μπορει να κανει και 6 η 7 μερες..Τον τελευταιο 1.5 χρονο το εκοψε μαχαιρι.Ειχε καταλαβει απο μονος του οτι το σωμα του,του στελνει "μηνυματα".Οταν πηγαμε για εξαιτασεις αιματος δεν εξεπλαγη με τα αποτελεσματα.Ο γιατρος του ειπε οτι ειναι στο οριο το συκωτι του κτλ.Να προσεχει&ουτε σταγονα.Ομως στην νεα δουλεια οπως ειπα,οι συναδελφοι πινουν ασταματητα μετα την βαρδια(2 η 3 500αρες μπυρες).Ευτυχως δεν εχουμε παιδια.Αν ειμασταν Ελλαδα,θα τον πηγαινα με το ζορι στον γιατρο η σε καποιον ψυχολογο.

----------


## giorgos35

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις! Ειλικρινα τον λυπαμαι&σφιγγεται η ψυχη μου οταν το βλεπω να μην περπαταει ισια,η να σταθει,τα ματια του ειναι "φευγατα"...Το "περιεργο" ειναι οτι δεν πινει καθε μερα,αρα μπορει να κρατηθει,υποθετω!Μπορει να κανει και 6 η 7 μερες..Τον τελευταιο 1.5 χρονο το εκοψε μαχαιρι.Ειχε καταλαβει απο μονος του οτι το σωμα του,του στελνει "μηνυματα".Οταν πηγαμε για εξαιτασεις αιματος δεν εξεπλαγη με τα αποτελεσματα.Ο γιατρος του ειπε οτι ειναι στο οριο το συκωτι του κτλ.Να προσεχει&ουτε σταγονα.Ομως στην νεα δουλεια οπως ειπα,οι συναδελφοι πινουν ασταματητα μετα την βαρδια(2 η 3 500αρες μπυρες).Ευτυχως δεν εχουμε παιδια.Αν ειμασταν Ελλαδα,θα τον πηγαινα με το ζορι στον γιατρο η σε καποιον ψυχολογο.


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ο πατέρας μου ο συγχωρεμεμος έπινε ασταμάτητα...και εμείς τον λυπομασταν και πιο πολύ λυπομασταν για όλη την κατάσταση..ο πατέρας ήταν η περίπτωση που λέει η παροιμία είδε ο τρελός τον μεθυσμένο και έφυγε...είχε πολύ άσχημο μεθύση...όταν έπινε φανταζόταν πράγματα και τα πιστεύεις για αληθινά...παράδειγμα έβλεπε υποτιθέμενους εραστές της.μαμας μου...ο σύζυγός σου από αυτά που λες είναι σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση ευτηχως...πες τον να κάνει ακόμα μια προσπάθεια..πες του ότι είναι για το καλό σας..και ότι το ποτό έχει διαλύσει πολλά σπίτια...και ότι από αυτό δεν έχετε να κερδίσετε τίποτα απολύτως του εναντίον το ποτό σας κάνει ζημεία σε όλα τα επίπεδα....
Συγγνώμη κι όλας αν θέλεις απαντάς...ρωτάω κυρίως από εγκυκλοπαιδικης άποψης...ο σύζυγός σου έχει ικανοποιητική στύση...???θέλω να πω έχετε σεξουαλική ζωή????εάν ναι αυτό σημενη ότι δεν έχουν επιρεαστη ακόμα ζωτικά όργανα.οπως καρδιά ..προστάτης.πιεση..
Κτλ κτλ....

----------


## Sylvia33

Προσπαθω να καταλαβω την αιτια...Οταν γνωριστηκαμε πριν 7χρονια σχεδον,επινε φυσιολογικα οπως ολοι μας.Εξω με τις παρεες κτλ.Το πολυ πολυ στην επιστροφη να κοιμοταν στο αυτοκινητο(λουω κουρασης κιολας).Τιποτα το "τρελο" η ασχημη συμπεριφορα..Ομως πριν 2 χρονια εχασα το παιδι/εμβρυο&σε λιγους μηνες ηρθα εγω πρωτη στην Γαλλια&αργοτερα&εκεινος.Απ  τοτε παρατηρησα οτι αρχισε να βγαινει με τους συναδελφους(Ελλαδα)&να πινουν παρα πολυ δυστυχως.Αλλαξε η συμπεριφορα του.Ειχε προσαρμοστει με την συμπεριφορα συγκεκριμενων συναδελφων.Στεναχωρεθηκε πολυ με το παιδι&σιγουρα δεν βοηθησε που εμεινε μονος πισω στην Ελλαδα.Οταν ηρθε στην Γαλλια,δυσκολευτηκαμε καθως ειχε αλλαξει.Περασε καιρος μεχρι να βρουμε τις ισορροπιες μας..Του επισημαινω πολλες φορες,οτι ουτε εκεινος θα ηθελε να με βλεπει ετσι ουτε πχ αν ο πατερας του ηταν ετσι..Ειναι κανονικος απο το θεμα της σεξουαλικοτητας..Μπορω να φανταστω πως ηταν η κατασταση σας, Giorgos35...Λυπαμαι,ειλικρινα.

----------


## Sylvia33

Υπαρχει καποια θεραπεια με φαρμακα οπως πχ για το καπνισμα;Πλησιαζει το καλοκαιρι&οι γιορτες και εγω "τρεμω" στην ιδεα οταν θα βρεθουνε με φιλους να μην παρεκτραπει.Περισυ πχ.τον ειχα χασει(απο την εκδρομη με μεγαλη παρεα)&τον βρηκα να καθεται σε ενα βραχακι&μπυρες βεβαια...Φοβηθηκα να μην πεσει στην θαλασσα&αργοτερα τον επιασα να καθεται πανω σε κατι περιεργο...Εναν αγκαθωτο μεγαλο θαμνο.Βεβαια,ουτε που καταλαβε...Οταν τον ρωτησα αν ξερει που καθεται,εκεινος ειπε απλα καθομαι,να ξεκουραστω...Ειναι για γελια&για κλαματα η κατασταση.Θελει να κανουμε&εναν θρησκευτικο γαμο αλλα σκεφτομαι μην γινει κουδουνι...Αυτα σκεφτομαι&αγχονομαι&δεν ξερω μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να φυγω...

----------


## giorgos35

> Υπαρχει καποια θεραπεια με φαρμακα οπως πχ για το καπνισμα;Πλησιαζει το καλοκαιρι&οι γιορτες και εγω "τρεμω" στην ιδεα οταν θα βρεθουνε με φιλους να μην παρεκτραπει.Περισυ πχ.τον ειχα χασει(απο την εκδρομη με μεγαλη παρεα)&τον βρηκα να καθεται σε ενα βραχακι&μπυρες βεβαια...Φοβηθηκα να μην πεσει στην θαλασσα&αργοτερα τον επιασα να καθεται πανω σε κατι περιεργο...Εναν αγκαθωτο μεγαλο θαμνο.Βεβαια,ουτε που καταλαβε...Οταν τον ρωτησα αν ξερει που καθεται,εκεινος ειπε απλα καθομαι,να ξεκουραστω...Ειναι για γελια&για κλαματα η κατασταση.Θελει να κανουμε&εναν θρησκευτικο γαμο αλλα σκεφτομαι μην γινει κουδουνι...Αυτα σκεφτομαι&αγχονομαι&δεν ξερω μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να φυγω...


Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει θεραπεία με χάπια μιας και ο δικός μου πατέρας ποτέ δεν δέχτηκε ούτε την αποτοξίνωση ούτε την επίσκεψη σε κάποιο γιατρο..
Ξέρω όμως ότι υπάρχει θεραπεία..τώρα τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνει μια τέτοια θεραπεία.δεν ξέρω..αλλά μπορεις πάρα πολύ εύκολα να μάθεις..στην εποχή μας μαθενεις ότι ακριβώς θέλεις πολύ εύκολα..όχι όπως στην δεκαετία του 90 ....πάτα γοογλε απεξάρτηση από αλκοόλ...η μπορείς να ρωτήσεις κάποιο ιατρείο ΙΚΑ μπορείς να το ρωτήσεις και το γιατρό σου ανεξάρτητου ειδικότητας η γιατροί τα ξέρουν αυτά μπορούν να σε πουν που να πας..και σε ένα φαρμακείο να ρωτήσεις θα σε πουν....
Λυπαμε για το μωράκι σας...σίγουρα αυτό τον έκανε να λυπηθεί πολύ δεν αντιλέγω.ομως δεν είναι το κύριο αιτίο αυτό ..ένας άνθρωπος δεν γίνεται αλκοολικός μέσα σε μια μέρα...μόνη σου το λες ότι υπήρχε παρελθόν..σε πολύ πιο ήπιο βαθμό αλλά υπήρχε όμως..απλά σιγά σιγά αυξήθηκε...συνήθως έτσι γίνεται..
Ένα ποτηράκι μετά δύο ποτηράκια μετά τρεις ποτηράκια και πάει λέγοντας..και στο τέλος καταληγης εάν δεν ξέρεις να ελέγχεις τον εαυτό σου αλκοολικό...

----------


## giorgos35

> Υπαρχει καποια θεραπεια με φαρμακα οπως πχ για το καπνισμα;Πλησιαζει το καλοκαιρι&οι γιορτες και εγω "τρεμω" στην ιδεα οταν θα βρεθουνε με φιλους να μην παρεκτραπει.Περισυ πχ.τον ειχα χασει(απο την εκδρομη με μεγαλη παρεα)&τον βρηκα να καθεται σε ενα βραχακι&μπυρες βεβαια...Φοβηθηκα να μην πεσει στην θαλασσα&αργοτερα τον επιασα να καθεται πανω σε κατι περιεργο...Εναν αγκαθωτο μεγαλο θαμνο.Βεβαια,ουτε που καταλαβε...Οταν τον ρωτησα αν ξερει που καθεται,εκεινος ειπε απλα καθομαι,να ξεκουραστω...Ειναι για γελια&για κλαματα η κατασταση.Θελει να κανουμε&εναν θρησκευτικο γαμο αλλα σκεφτομαι μην γινει κουδουνι...Αυτα σκεφτομαι&αγχονομαι&δεν ξερω μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να φυγω...


Αυτες της ανυσηχιες της είχαμε και εμείς... ακριβώς της ίδιες...και δεν σου.κρυβω ότι τοτές ειμουν μικρό παιδάκι 13 και αισθανομουν ότι ο πατέρας μας επίσης πίνει παντού και πάντα μας ντροπιάζει μπροστά σε ξένο κόσμο ..διότι μεθάει και αρχίζει να παραπατάει..να πέφτει κάτω μέσα σε κόσμο και εμείς να προσπαθούμε να τον συνεφερουμε...όπως και να έχει είναι ντροπιαστικό...Θεός χωρέστον...
Αυτό που μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση με τους αλκοολικούς είναι ότι διαψεύδουν πανηγυρικά τους γιατρούς που ισχυρίζονται ότι οι συχνή χρήση αλκοόλ καταστρέφει τη στύση...ένας ακόμα αλκοολικός που έχει μια χαρά ερωτική ζωή απο τι λες τουλάχιστον..το ίδιο ήταν και ο πάτερας μου...αλκοολικός και πολύ κυνηγός...με έντονη σεξουαλικότητα...και άνθρωποι που πίνουν ένα ποτηράκι ανά ένα μήνα η ανά δύο μήνες.και δεν έχουν στύση...τι να πω...
Μην περιμένεις να σε πω ναι χώρισε τον η όχι .αυτό θα το κρίνεις εσύ...απλά εγώ σου λέω ότι απτής δέκα περίπτωσης με πρόβλημα αλκοόλ μόνο οι δύο άντε οι τρεις να καταφέρουν να απεξαρτηθούν...τώρα αν ένας εξ αυτών είναι ο σύζυγός σου τι να πω δεν ξέρω..μακάρι να γίνει καλά ο άνθρωπος και να είστε ευτηχησμενοι στο ευχόμενος ολόψυχα...
Αλλά το όλο θέμα ξεκινάει απτή θέληση...πρέπει να τον κάνεις να ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΞΑΡΤΗΘΗ.χωρις θέληση δεν γίνεται..

----------


## giorgos35

Α και μην προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις την αιτία .απλά το αλκοόλ είναι εθιστικό όπως και το τσιγάρο άλλωστε..
Απλά πράγματα...

----------


## Macgyver

Συλβια , δεν μπορεις να τον επηρεασεις , αμα κρινω απο μενα , που ολοι ειχαν πεσει πανω μου να μου το κοψουν , αλλα επινα κρασι , που δεν ειναι και τοσο ζημιογονο ...........αμα οι κακες εξετασεις δεν τον πτοησαν , δυσκολα τα πραματα ........σιγουρα χρειαζεται συμπαρασταση , την οποια εγω δεν ειχα , αλλα δεν ηθελα να πεθανω .....
μαλλον ειναι σοβαρη περιπτωση , χρειαζεται απεξαρτηση αμα πινει 40αρια ποτα , αλλο το κρασι .....
δεν θελω να σε θορυβησω , αλλα ολα διορθωνονται ..

----------


## Macgyver

> Α και μην προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις την αιτία .απλά το αλκοόλ είναι εθιστικό όπως και το τσιγάρο άλλωστε..
> Απλά πράγματα...


Ειχα παει σε ειδικο να μου κοψει το αλκοολ, και μουπε οτι το αλκοολ, ειναι 3 φορες πιο εθιστικο απο το τσιγαρο , γι αυτο και απο τους 100 που πανε για απεξαρτηση , οι 85 ξανακυλανε , ατιμο πραμα το αλκοολ, εκει που νομισες οτι ξεμπλεξε , παλι τα ιδια ........εκανα καμμια 40αρια προσπαθειες να κοψω το κρασι , η 40η ας πουμε , πετυχε .....αλλα ειχα αποδεχτει οτι ειχα προβλημα ......

----------


## Macgyver

> ..ένας άνθρωπος δεν γίνεται αλκοολικός μέσα σε μια μέρα...μόνη σου το λες ότι υπήρχε παρελθόν..σε πολύ πιο ήπιο βαθμό αλλά υπήρχε όμως..απλά σιγά σιγά αυξήθηκε...συνήθως έτσι γίνεται..
> Ένα ποτηράκι μετά δύο ποτηράκια μετά τρεις ποτηράκια και πάει λέγοντας..και στο τέλος καταληγης εάν δεν ξέρεις να ελέγχεις τον εαυτό σου αλκοολικό...


Πολυ σωστη κουβεντα , Γιωργο, υπαρχει ενα χαπι , το selincro , χωρις συνταγη , που αμα το παρεις , δεν σε πιανει το αλκοολ, για δυο μερουλες , εμενα με βοηθησε , υπο τον ορον οτι το παιρνεις , δεν το αποφευγεις ......για να μην μπορεις να πιεις .....και το nalorex ( με συνταγη ) κανειαυτην την δουλεια , πιο καλο το selincro .....allα φερνει δυσαρεστες παραισθησεις .....ειναι ισχυρο φαρμακο ......

----------


## Sonia

Βρε Σύλβια, εσύ η ίδια λες ότι έχει αλλάξει προς το χειρότερο τα τελευταία χρόνια γενικότερα. Το θέμα δεν είναι να κάνεις θρησκευτικό γάμο και να μην πέσει κάτω από το μεθύσι, το θέμα είναι πως εξελίσσεται η ζωή σας και η καθημερινότητα από εδώ και πέρα. Τονίζεις τα θετικά του και καλά κάνεις και προσπαθείς να τον δικαιολογήσεις ότι έχει περάσει κάποιες δύσκολες καταστάσεις που τον ρίξαν στο ποτό. ΟΚ, δεν λέω ότι γράφεις κάτι που δεν ισχύει, αλλά το αντεπιχείρημα είναι... και λοιπόν; Κι εσύ δύσκολα έχεις περάσει αλλά δεν το έριξες στο ποτό ας πούμε. Εμένα μου δείχνει άνθρωπο που πρώτον επηρεάζεται υπερβολικά από το περιβάλλον του και δεύτερον δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί και να κοιτάξει κατάματα δύσκολες καταστάσεις που μπορεί να περνάμε όλοι μας. Αν είναι τώρα πιεσμένος με την αλλαγή χώρας, τυχόν δυσκολίες στη δουλειά ή στα οικονομικά κτλ και το ρίχνει στο ποτό, μεθαύριο που μπορεί να τύχει και κάτι το πιο σοβαρό τι θα γίνει; Αν ο ίδιος δεν θέλει να αλλάξει και δεν το πάρει απόφαση, εσύ τίποτα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις. Αλλά πες ότι το κόβει το ποτό και για μεγάλο διάστημα... Ποιός σου λέει ότι δεν θα ξανακυλίσει με την πρώτη δυσκολία ή δεν θα το ρίξει σε κάτι άλλο ζημιογόνο; Ή δεν θα επηρεαστεί σε άλλα σημαντικά πράγματα από συναδέλφους κτλ; Εμένα για σταθερός άνθρωπος δεν μου φαίνεται πάντως. Πιο πολύ θα τον βοηθούσε ψυχοθεραπεία παρά φάρμακα κτλ πιστεύω, αλλά πρέπει να το θελήσει ο ίδιος. Κι αφού δεν το θέλει, τότε τι κάθεσαι και κάνεις μαζί του;

----------


## Shotheshit80

> Καλησπερα σας! Εχω ενα θεμα.με τον ανδρα μου.Το προβλημα ειναι το ποτο.Ειναι καλος,εργατικος πολυ κτλ αλλα οταν πινει αλλαζει.Κανει αλλοκοτα πραγματα και για εμενα επικινδυνα.Παλια επινε,αλλα.σε λογικο πλαισιο,οταν ειμαστε εξω κτλ.Τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο.Απλα 2 φορες τα ειχε βγαλει&δεν εδωσα σημασια μιας και ηταν κουρασμενος...Λιγο πριν ερθουμε στο εξωτερικο,ομως,αλλαξε,και αρχισε να πινει πολυ.Ειδιαιτερα στην δουλεια του στην Ελλαδα,οι συνεργατες του επιναν πολυ&στο τελος εβγαιναν ολοι μαζι.Οποτε καταλαβαινετε...Εδω αν δεν κατεβαζε μισο καφασι μπυρες(11/12) δεν ησυχαζε...Τοτε αρχιζα να του φωναζω&να τον απειλω οτι θα τον αφησω...Αλλα δυστυχως δεν επιασε.Τον μαλωνα συνεχεια.Του ελεγα οτι δεν μου αρεσει αυτο,ουτε η ζωη μου ετσι.Ματαια.Αρχιζε να τα βγαζει επειτα απο τοσες μπυρες.Ξαφνικα ηθελε να πηγαινει βολτα με η χωρις αυτοκινητο εξω,4 ωρα την νυχτα κτλ.Τσακονωμασταν.Του επερνα τα κλειδια βεβαια.Γινοταν του κουτρουλη ο γαμος.Την επομενη ηταν πουλακι.Εδω και 1.5 χρονο το ειχε κοψει καθως ο γιατρος του ειπε οτι ηταν στο οριο.Πλεον πινει μπυρες χωρις αλκοολ.Αλλα δυστυχως στην δουλεια του εδω,οι περισσοτεροι πινουν σαν νεροφιδες&σιγα σιγα ξαναρχισε που και που.Μονο που τωρα γινεται απροβλεπτος.Σημερα,τα νευρα μου,ηταν πολλα.Τον απειλησα οτι αυτη την φορα θα φυγω&οτι τα χαλασε ολα.Τον λυπαμαι αλλα νιωθω οτι χανω τον ευατο μου.Δεν παραδεχεται οτι εχει προβλημα.Μοναχα λεει οτι αφου δεν ειμαι βιαιος,γιατι με μαλωνεις..Καθε φορα που ειμαστε εξω,αγχονομαι&φοβαμαι μην παρεκτραπει.Νιωθω τοσο πιεσμενη.Συγγνωμη για το μεγαλο μηνυμα.


Σκληρός δρόμος το αλκοόλ σε ένα ζευγάρι. Και για τον έναν και για τον άλλο. Εγώ με την κοπέλα μου πίναμε μαζί και κάπως ισοροπούσε η κατάσταση. Και το κόψαμε μαζί. Δεν έχω συμβουλή, δεν υπάρχουν συμβουλές.

----------


## giorgos panou

αγαπα τον πλησιον σου με τα ελλατοματα του! ηξερες ποιον παντρευτηκες! ποσον μαλον εσεις οι γυναικες που μας περνατε απο μιορια οσα τερστ πριν μας στεφανοσετε και μας δεσμευσετε την περετερον ζωη μας! αρα ηξερες το τι σε περημενει κοπελια! τωρα, εαν μετανοιωσες η εαν αλλαξες σχεδια δεν φταιει ο ανδρας σου ενταξι?
κανωνικα εισαι υποχρεωμενη και εχεις δωσει ορκο νατου εισαι πιστη! να τον υπερετεις, να τον υπακους και να του παρεχεις καθε δυνατη υπερεσια προς καλητερευση του βιουτου! αρα, λογικεψου! βγαλε τις κακες ιδεες που εχεις και σταματησε τα παραπωνα σου! ο ΑΝΔΡΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ!!!!

----------


## giorgos35

> αγαπα τον πλησιον σου με τα ελλατοματα του! ηξερες ποιον παντρευτηκες! ποσον μαλον εσεις οι γυναικες που μας περνατε απο μιορια οσα τερστ πριν μας στεφανοσετε και μας δεσμευσετε την περετερον ζωη μας! αρα ηξερες το τι σε περημενει κοπελια! τωρα, εαν μετανοιωσες η εαν αλλαξες σχεδια δεν φταιει ο ανδρας σου ενταξι?
> κανωνικα εισαι υποχρεωμενη και εχεις δωσει ορκο νατου εισαι πιστη! να τον υπερετεις, να τον υπακους και να του παρεχεις καθε δυνατη υπερεσια προς καλητερευση του βιουτου! αρα, λογικεψου! βγαλε τις κακες ιδεες που εχεις και σταματησε τα παραπωνα σου! ο ΑΝΔΡΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ!!!!


Mα δεν τον γνώρισε αλκοολικό..αργότερα έγινε αλκοολικός..όταν τον γνώρισε έπινε σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια..ένα δύο ποτηράκια...η μια δύο μπύρες...που αυτό όλος ο κόσμος το κάνει...
Επισεις διαφωνώ στο ότι ένας άνθρωπος ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάτσει μια ζωή με τον σύντροφό της εάν δεν είναι πλέον Ευτηχησμενη.η δεν περνάει καλά η βασανίζεται...
Ο πατέρα μου είχε κάνει τη ζζωη της μας μου ποδήλατο.απτο πρωί αρχιζε να πίνει μέχρι την ώρα του ύπνου.11 βράδυ συνήθως..πολλές φορές ξυπνήσουμε μεθυσμένος και άρχιζε την ανακρισει....λέγε με πόσους και ποιους με απατησες....και εννοείται ότι η μητέρα μου ήταν υπόδειγμα ηθικής..και όχι γιατί είναι μητέρα μου αλλά γιατί όντως ήταν...όλοι όσοι την γνώριζαν αυτό λέγανε...ο πατέρας μου ήταν μια ζωή Ο ΑΠΙΣΤΟΣ..
και πολλές φορές το έλεγε και ανοιχτά..τώρα να βρω έλεγε τώρα θα πάω.. και η μητέρα μου καθόταν και τον ανεχόταν για χάρη των τριών παιδιών της και για να μην λέει η κοινωνία...αρχές 90 εποχή....τράβηξε τα πανδημία..και στο τέλος δεν γινόταν άλλο και χώρισαν. Οριστικά πια ...το λέω αυτό γιατί χώρισαν αρκετές φορές αλλά μόνο εν διάσταση..οπότε μετά χώρισαν και επίσημα..και είπαμε τα παιδιά δόξα το θεό..θα έχουμε ησυχία...δηλαδή και την κεραρωνε και ζητούσε και τα ρέστα...και απτό αλκοόλ φαντάζονταν πράγματα...μέχρι που φαντάζονταν όταν η μαμά μου εμπενε στο μπάνιο για να κάνει μπάνιο ότι μάζη της μπήκε και κάποιος εραστής..του λέγαμε όχι..δεν μας πιστευε..και κάποιες φορές άνοιγε και τη πόρτα για να βεβαιωθεί...τι να λέμε τώρα...και εσύ λες να μείνει μια ζωή κοντά του η Χ ψ γυναίκα επειδή μόνο και μόνο τον δέχτηκε απτην αρχή..και επειδή είναι παντρεμένος ζευγάρι...

----------


## giorgos35

> Ειχα παει σε ειδικο να μου κοψει το αλκοολ, και μουπε οτι το αλκοολ, ειναι 3 φορες πιο εθιστικο απο το τσιγαρο , γι αυτο και απο τους 100 που πανε για απεξαρτηση , οι 85 ξανακυλανε , ατιμο πραμα το αλκοολ, εκει που νομισες οτι ξεμπλεξε , παλι τα ιδια ........εκανα καμμια 40αρια προσπαθειες να κοψω το κρασι , η 40η ας πουμε , πετυχε .....αλλα ειχα αποδεχτει οτι ειχα προβλημα ......


Ο πατέρας μου είχε αντέξει ένα εξάμηνο δίχως να πιει έστω μια σταγόνα..και αυτό γιατι είχε κάνει εγχείρηση στη καρδιά..μπάι Μπαζ..και οι γιατροί τον τρόμαξαν ..
Μετά από έξι μήνες δεν άντεξε και ξανά κύλησε...
Αφού γλύτωσες πάλι καλά... συγχαρητήρια σου και εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά από δω και πέρα...

----------


## giorgos panou

Γιωργο η μητερασου -συμφωνα με οσα λες - θυσιασε την προσωπικη της ζωη, περιμενε τοσα χρονια ωστε να μεγαλωσετε εσεις και μετα ξανα ασχοληθηκε με τον εαυτο της! η γυναικα εδηξε πραγματικο σθενος και υπομονη, εμεινε διπλα στον ανδρα της και ας μην ηταν σωστος αυτος. ομως εμεινε πιστη ! Αυτο του ειδους οι γυναικες ειναι δυστυχως πολυ σπανιες πλεον, αυτες οι γυναικες ειναι που κρατησαν την εννοια της οικογενειας ψηλα! και που εδειξαν οτι μπορουμε σαν εθνος να υπαρχουμε! δυστυχως οι συγρωνες τηλεπερσονες νηφες θελουν πολλα παραπανω απο αυτα που αξιζουν!! οι γυναικες εχουν χασει την ταυτοτητα τους πλεον! και αυτο ειναι η ετοια της κατρακιλισης της ελληνικης κοινωνιας! αυτος ειναι ο λογος που εχει μηωθει ο πληθησμος τοσο πολυ! δυστυχως ενω ο ελληνας ανδρας στην εποχη μας τιμαει και παραμενει σωστος στις παραδωσεις και στις ηθικες αξιες οι ελληνιδες εχουν διαβρωθει παρα πολυ, σε μεγαλο ποσωστο ειναι οι υπευθηνες για τον ασχημο δρομο που εχει παρει η κοινωνια μας και τα ηθοι μας!

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιωργο η μητερασου -συμφωνα με οσα λες - θυσιασε την προσωπικη της ζωη, περιμενε τοσα χρονια ωστε να μεγαλωσετε εσεις και μετα ξανα ασχοληθηκε με τον εαυτο της! η γυναικα εδηξε πραγματικο σθενος και υπομονη, εμεινε διπλα στον ανδρα της και ας μην ηταν σωστος αυτος. ομως εμεινε πιστη ! Αυτο του ειδους οι γυναικες ειναι δυστυχως πολυ σπανιες πλεον, αυτες οι γυναικες ειναι που κρατησαν την εννοια της οικογενειας ψηλα! και που εδειξαν οτι μπορουμε σαν εθνος να υπαρχουμε! δυστυχως οι συγρωνες τηλεπερσονες νηφες θελουν πολλα παραπανω απο αυτα που αξιζουν!! οι γυναικες εχουν χασει την ταυτοτητα τους πλεον! και αυτο ειναι η ετοια της κατρακιλισης της ελληνικης κοινωνιας! αυτος ειναι ο λογος που εχει μηωθει ο πληθησμος τοσο πολυ! δυστυχως ενω ο ελληνας ανδρας στην εποχη μας τιμαει και παραμενει σωστος στις παραδωσεις και στις ηθικες αξιες οι ελληνιδες εχουν διαβρωθει παρα πολυ, σε μεγαλο ποσωστο ειναι οι υπευθηνες για τον ασχημο δρομο που εχει παρει η κοινωνια μας και τα ηθοι μας!


Με τον εαυτό της δεν ασχολειθηκε ποτέ...γιατί μόλις χώρισε με τον μπαμπά μου έπρεπε να δούλεψή όχι ότι πριν δεν δούλευε..αλλά έπρεπε να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει και να στερηθεί πολλά για εμάς...να μεγαλώσει ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΔ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΎΤΩΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ...
Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας ..αυτά τα είπα για να δείξω πόσο δύσκολη μπορεί να είναι η ζωή ένας ανθρώπου δίπλα σε έναν αλκοολικό σύντροφο...
Δεν θα κερδίσει τίποτα..του εναντίον θα ταλαιπωρηθεί σωματικά και ψυχικά..η μαμά τώρα είναι 65 ετών..και άμα την δεις μοιάζει για 70 και παραπάνω ίσως...και με πολλά προβλήματα υγειας...αλλά ευτηχως όχι πόλη σοβαρά..θέλω να πω ότι εστω το ότι ένας άνθρωπος μένει δίπλα σε ένα τέτοιο σύντροφο τι έχει να καρδισει??θα είναι ευτηχησμενοι??όχι..θα μπορεί να πάνε κάπου σε μια επίσκεψη μάζη χωρίς αυτή να αγχωθει για το τι θα κάνει εκεί ο άνδρας της μην τυχόν και γίνουν ρεζίλι??όχι...
Θα μπορεί να βασίζεται πάνω του ότι έχει άνδρα που θα της σταθεί στα δύσκολα η θα σταθεί στα παιδιά τους.??
Όχι...θα μπορεί να κάτσει να συζήτηση μάζη του παράδειγμα λέω ότι είχε πολλά προβλήματα στη δουλειά της..η με τα παιδιά της???πάλι όχι..
Ε τοτές τι να κάτσει να κάνει???
Δεν μιλάω αυτή τη στιγμή γιατί θεματοθετρια γενικότερα μιλάω ..και ίσως σε ποιο βαριές μορφές αλκοολισμού...
Αλλά καταλαβαίνω τι λες...θες να πεις ότι από τότε που οι γυναίκες απέκτησαν δικαιώματα αυξήθηκαν τα διαζύγια...αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με...
Αυτό είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα προς συζήτηση...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Με τον εαυτό της δεν ασχολειθηκε ποτέ...γιατί μόλις χώρισε με τον μπαμπά μου έπρεπε να δούλεψή όχι ότι πριν δεν δούλευε..αλλά έπρεπε να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει και να στερηθεί πολλά για εμάς...να μεγαλώσει ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΔ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΎΤΩΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ...
> Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας ..αυτά τα είπα για να δείξω πόσο δύσκολη μπορεί να είναι η ζωή ένας ανθρώπου δίπλα σε έναν αλκοολικό σύντροφο...
> Δεν θα κερδίσει τίποτα..του εναντίον θα ταλαιπωρηθεί σωματικά και ψυχικά..η μαμά τώρα είναι 65 ετών..και άμα την δεις μοιάζει για 70 και παραπάνω ίσως...και με πολλά προβλήματα υγειας...αλλά ευτηχως όχι πόλη σοβαρά..θέλω να πω ότι εστω το ότι ένας άνθρωπος μένει δίπλα σε ένα τέτοιο σύντροφο τι έχει να καρδισει??θα είναι ευτηχησμενοι??όχι..θα μπορεί να πάνε κάπου σε μια επίσκεψη μάζη χωρίς αυτή να αγχωθει για το τι θα κάνει εκεί ο άνδρας της μην τυχόν και γίνουν ρεζίλι??όχι...
> Θα μπορεί να βασίζεται πάνω του ότι έχει άνδρα που θα της σταθεί στα δύσκολα η θα σταθεί στα παιδιά τους.??
> Όχι...θα μπορεί να κάτσει να συζήτηση μάζη του παράδειγμα λέω ότι είχε πολλά προβλήματα στη δουλειά της..η με τα παιδιά της???πάλι όχι..
> Ε τοτές τι να κάτσει να κάνει???
> Δεν μιλάω αυτή τη στιγμή γιατί θεματοθετρια γενικότερα μιλάω ..και ίσως σε ποιο βαριές μορφές αλκοολισμού...
> Αλλά καταλαβαίνω τι λες...θες να πεις ότι από τότε που οι γυναίκες απέκτησαν δικαιώματα αυξήθηκαν τα διαζύγια...αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με...
> Αυτό είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα προς συζήτηση...


 eιναι πολυ συγκηντικα τα οσα περασε η μητερα σου! δειχνει το οτι καπωτες οι γυναικες ηταν πραγματηκες μαναδες! δυστυχως σημερα βαζον πρωτα το θυληκο τους και μετα το μητρικο τους ενστηκτο! πανε αυτες οι γυναικες! ειμαστε ατυχοι οι σημερινοι ανδρες, αν κι ευτηχως οι κοπελες απο την ανατωλικη ευρωπη καπως εχουν ομοιωτητες με τις παλλιες ελληνιδες και θα παρακηνουσα τα νεα παιδια να ψαξουν γυναικες απο εκεινα τα μεροι!
Σχετικα με την προσωπικη σου ιστορια Γιωργο ! οπως καταλαβαινεις ειναι καιρος να αρχησεις εσυ και τα αδελφια σου να βοηθατε τον ηρωα μαμασας!

----------


## Delmember2052020

Αγαπητη Συλβια, επειδη βλεπω οτι αγαπας τον αντρα σου και νοιαζεσαι γι 'αυτον γι 'αυτο αλλωστε γραφεις το προβλημα σου στο site. Θελω να σου πω επειδη επινα και γω για πολλα χρονια, μηπως ο αντρας σου ειναι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας και κλειστος ανθρωπος? Καταλαβαινω οτι εξαντληθηκε η υπομονη σου αλλα οι καυγαδες δε βοηθουν. Εφοσον λες οτι το σταματησε για 1μιση χρονο σημαινει οτι μπορει να τα καταφερει να το κοψει εαν βεβαια και ο ιδιος το θελει και αφησει στην ακρη τον εγωισμο του. Πρεπει επισης να αλλαξει τις παρεες του που ειναι μαλλον δυσκολο αφου ειναι ατομα απ'την δουλεια του. Να σε ρωτησω στο σπιτι πινει? και κατι αλλο μονο μπυρες πινει?

----------


## Macgyver

> Ο πατέρας μου είχε αντέξει ένα εξάμηνο δίχως να πιει έστω μια σταγόνα..και αυτό γιατι είχε κάνει εγχείρηση στη καρδιά..μπάι Μπαζ..και οι γιατροί τον τρόμαξαν ..
> Μετά από έξι μήνες δεν άντεξε και ξανά κύλησε...
> Αφού γλύτωσες πάλι καλά... συγχαρητήρια σου και εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά από δω και πέρα...


Μπραβο στον μπαμπα σου , αλλα ειναι απο τις εξαιρεσεις , εχει θεληση ....

----------


## giorgos35

> Μπραβο στον μπαμπα σου , αλλα ειναι απο τις εξαιρεσεις , εχει θεληση ....


Τι μπράβο φίλε μου...αφού σου λέω ότι είχε ξανά κυλήσει...είχε αρχίσει να ξανά πίνει...και το ποτό έγινε τελικά οι αιτία θανάτου του...πριν τρία χρόνια μια μέρα ιπιε υπερβολικα πολύ...άρχισε να τον ενοχλήσει η καρδιά του...πήγε στο νοσοκομείο...μέσα στο νοσοκομείο πέρασε εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο..το εγκεφαλικό επεισοδιο με συνδιασμό καρδιολογικα προβλήματα είναι θανατηφόρο..όπως και αποδείχθηκε..
Με λίγα λόγια το ποτό των πέθανε...

----------


## giorgos35

> eιναι πολυ συγκηντικα τα οσα περασε η μητερα σου! δειχνει το οτι καπωτες οι γυναικες ηταν πραγματηκες μαναδες! δυστυχως σημερα βαζον πρωτα το θυληκο τους και μετα το μητρικο τους ενστηκτο! πανε αυτες οι γυναικες! ειμαστε ατυχοι οι σημερινοι ανδρες, αν κι ευτηχως οι κοπελες απο την ανατωλικη ευρωπη καπως εχουν ομοιωτητες με τις παλλιες ελληνιδες και θα παρακηνουσα τα νεα παιδια να ψαξουν γυναικες απο εκεινα τα μεροι!
> Σχετικα με την προσωπικη σου ιστορια Γιωργο ! οπως καταλαβαινεις ειναι καιρος να αρχησεις εσυ και τα αδελφια σου να βοηθατε τον ηρωα μαμασας!


Φίλε Γιώργο ...η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό το ακούω να το λένε πολλοί άνδρες..ίσως επειδή η γυναίκες ήταν κάποτε καταπιεσμένες...(όπως η μαμά μου..)
Και τώρα θέλουν όχι μόνο να είμαι μητέρες αλλά να είναι και γυναίκες .έχουν όμως δίκιο πάνω σε αυτό...
Όπως και εμείς οι άνδρες που άμα κάνουμε παιδιά θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε της παρέες μας..θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε της εξόδους μας..και κάποιοι από εμάς θέλουνε να έχουνε και τα τυχερά τους έξω...πλέον οι γυναίκες δεν θέλουν γίνοντας μαμάδες να ξεχνιούνται ως γυναίκες απτους άνδρες τους...έχουν δίκιο σε αυτό ...
Εάν εννοείς ότι κάποιες γυναίκες παραμελούν τα παιδιά τους είτε μέσα στην οικογένειακη εστία είτε όχι..για να γυρνάνε στα μπουζούκια και στα κλαμπ με τον γκόμενο η με τους άνδρες τους..και σε αυτό θα σου πω πως ναι υπάρχουν και αυτές οι περιπτώσεις...προσωπικά στο στρατό είχα έναν συνάδελφο..που μου είπε ότι μένει μόνος απτά 8 του χρόνια παρακαλώ..λέγοντας μόνος ποτέ τον φιλοξενούσε η γιαγιά του και ποτέ καμία θεία του...στα 17 άρχισε να δουλεύει αν δεν κάνω λάθος και άρχισε να ενοικιάζει σπίτι...μετά από πολλά χρόνια έτυχε να βρω κοινό γνωστό ο οποίος τον ήξερε πολλά χρόνια και μου είπε ότι η μαμά του τον παραμελούσε από 8 χρόνον για να γυρνάει με γκόμενους...και τον πέταξε έξω απτό σπίτι για να φέρνει με την ησυχία της τους γκόμενους της...δυστυχώς αυτή η γυναίκα δεν ήταν νεαρή γυναίκα της εποχής μας αλλά ήταν περίπου απτην εποχή της μαμάς μας...αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν και αυτές οι περιπτώσεις δυστυχώς...ενώ δεν θέλουν παιδιά τα κάνουν και μετά τα πετάνε στο δρόμο..αλλά τέλος πάντων να μην χαλάμε το θέμα της θεματοθετριας διότι έχουμε ξεφύγει απτό κεντρικό θέμα..

----------


## Sylvia33

Σας ευχαριστω ολους που αφιερωσατε χρονο&παραθεσατε τις εμπειριες σας.Μπραβο σε εσας που καταφερατε να να απεξαρτηθειτε απο το ποτο.Σιγουρα θελει δυναμη ψυχης&θελησης.Roulaki,ναι σχεδον μονο μπυρες...Που και που ισως καποια vodka αλλα σπανια.Γενικα οπως ειπα,μπορει να κρατηθει για μερες 6 η 7, χωρις αλλα δυστυχως υπαρχουν φορες που κυλαει ξανα&την επομενη/επομενες μερες ειναι πουλακι..Πριν μερες παλι που εκανε "βλακειες"&ηθελε να οδηγησει εγινε ενα σχετικο "παρτυ" απο τοτε ειναι ηρεμος&καθαρος.Προχθες του μιλησα με ηρεμια&ειχα γραψει τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα της σχεσης αυτης.Τα διαβασε&οταν εφθασε στα αρνητικα ντραπηκε.Τι να πω;Μια τελευταια προσπαθεια.
Giorgos35,η μητερα σου απ'οτι καταλαβα ειχε ασχημη ζωη διπλα του Ευτυχως που χωρισαν,φια να ηρεμησει εκεινη&εσεις.Σιγουρα τα προβληματα υγειας θα προερχονται&απορροια της ολης καταστασης.Ειναι ψυχοφθορο.Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για εσενα&την οικογενεια σας.

----------


## giorgos35

> Σας ευχαριστω ολους που αφιερωσατε χρονο&παραθεσατε τις εμπειριες σας.Μπραβο σε εσας που καταφερατε να να απεξαρτηθειτε απο το ποτο.Σιγουρα θελει δυναμη ψυχης&θελησης.Roulaki,ναι σχεδον μονο μπυρες...Που και που ισως καποια vodka αλλα σπανια.Γενικα οπως ειπα,μπορει να κρατηθει για μερες 6 η 7, χωρις αλλα δυστυχως υπαρχουν φορες που κυλαει ξανα&την επομενη/επομενες μερες ειναι πουλακι..Πριν μερες παλι που εκανε "βλακειες"&ηθελε να οδηγησει εγινε ενα σχετικο "παρτυ" απο τοτε ειναι ηρεμος&καθαρος.Προχθες του μιλησα με ηρεμια&ειχα γραψει τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα της σχεσης αυτης.Τα διαβασε&οταν εφθασε στα αρνητικα ντραπηκε.Τι να πω;Μια τελευταια προσπαθεια.
> Giorgos35,η μητερα σου απ'οτι καταλαβα ειχε ασχημη ζωη διπλα του Ευτυχως που χωρισαν,φια να ηρεμησει εκεινη&εσεις.Σιγουρα τα προβληματα υγειας θα προερχονται&απορροια της ολης καταστασης.Ειναι ψυχοφθορο.Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για εσενα&την οικογενεια σας.


Τελικά τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις??με συγχωρείς αλλά ψιλό μπερδεύτηκα τώρα....ο άνδρας σου πίνει μόνο Σάββατοκυριακα??η κάθε μέρα??κοίτα να πίνει πολύ αλλά πίνει που και που..δηλαδή αραιά και που δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό..είναι κακό φυσικά αλλά όχι και τόσο τραγικό..πες του για απεξάρτηση.μηπως και δεχτη..αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση....

----------

